# Slowmo's Russian Rocket Fuel Grow



## slowmo77 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well it's good to be back. I had to take some time off due to some personal issues but im back and ready to grow. I'm changing things up a bit from my last few grows. This time i'll be growing Auto's. Here's a little bit about my grow.

Strain- Russian Rocket Fuel

Soilless- Promix BX. Nothing added 

Nutes- Fox Farm, Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom

Lights- Starting off with 2 42watt, 1 23watt Cfl's then after they've sprouted they'll go under a 400 watt HPS.

Grow area- 2Dx3Wx6H

As soon as they break ground i'll post a few pics. I just hope the server holds up. Wish me luck


----------



## warfish (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll be watching for pics for sure   subscribed to this one


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Slowmo, I will be watching and reading.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for stopping in. im worried i might ba a little rusty since i haven't grown anything in while. lets just hope it's like riding a bike, however i don't think i can do that anymore either.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 11, 2011)

RRFs are simple to grow. Basically throw and grow style.
Knock the rust off easy with them. I got a nice one going myself at the moment.
Good luck with them.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2011)

It is more addicting then riding a bike. Pot isn't but growing for me really is. Mel says any minute I am going to jack up my house and dig a grow room. Have fun.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2011)

Get back on that horse and ride my friend....I am in.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll grow along with ya slowmo. I've got seven RRFs at two weeks.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jump right in OHC, the more the merrier. 

 i checked on my babies this morning and out of the six i planted three have broken ground but still have their helmets on. If they don't fall off by tonight i'll be removing them by hand.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in! Pulling up a pie fer this one!


----------



## meds4me (Jan 12, 2011)

I"m in ! Pulling up a crate..... !


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

Meds that's my crate.--
(Kicks Meds off crate)

Haha I guess I can grab another one???

I'm down for the RRF!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 12, 2011)

i just picked up a 400 watt HPS on ebay for $25 plus shipping total is under $50. the guy has over 100 of them forsale. the only thing is they're from a warehouse so i've gotta make a reflector or go buy one. still a good deal. if anyone's intrested let me know and i'll tell you where to find them on ebay


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 13, 2011)

I took a few pictures of the little sprouts. i have a 4th thats about to finish breaking thru but it's a little slower than the others. not sure what happened to the others i planted no sign of them yet.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 13, 2011)

should be fun... I'll tag along!


----------



## yosun (Jan 13, 2011)

hello,is RRF auto? did that 400 watt hps come with a ballast?(what kind?) wired with plugs? i am interested,feel free and pm me,thx


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 13, 2011)

yes RRF is an auto. 

yes the 400 watt HPS comes with the ballast, dome reflector, socket and bulb. you have to wire it your self but i've done them before and it's not that hard to do. if anyone buy's one i'll explain how to wire them based on how i do mine.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey, slowmo, I grew RRFs last winter.  I had posted a grow journal but it was lost back in the Great Crash of '10...  Hamster Lewis has also grown them as well as a few others here.

Anyway, you're in for some good smoke.  I wouldn't waste too much time with the CFLs - I'd go straight to the HPS as soon as the seedlings look like they can take it.  Autos have such short grow cycles - 70 days as I recall for RRFs.

Good luck, I'm pulling up a stump, too.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 13, 2011)

Im in!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Slo 

It looks like yellowing in pic 2.

Is it just the cotyledons?

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 13, 2011)

i didn't notice it when i took the pic but now i've gotta lay eyes on the plant to make sure. not only do you have a good memory but good eyes to. those pictures are so blury i can barely see the plants in them


----------



## yosun (Jan 13, 2011)

what size containers are you gonna run? i heard they need alot of soil


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 13, 2011)

He said cotyledons ha-hah-ha


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 13, 2011)

yosun said:
			
		

> what size containers are you gonna run? i heard they need alot of soil


 
i'll transplant from the small starter pots straight to 2 gallon pots. was gonna do 1 gallon but after reading more on auto's i think 2 gallons will be better. 

After a close inspection it's not yellowing, it must have been the way the light was reflecting on them. 
this run is more for seeds than anything else. i really wanna try some of these auto's in the herb garden outdoors this year.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2011)

I wonder if it taste like Russian Rocket Fuel, Art?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 13, 2011)

lets hope not


----------



## Irish (Jan 14, 2011)

hey slowmo, its irish. old server, old name...i've also got four rrfs running since new years eve. i'm running in one gallon air pots. i have some cured now also from last grow. i did them in half gallons last run. thats whats cool, they'll grow in basically anything...

good karma brother...peace...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 14, 2011)

whats up Irish, how did the end result change based on your pot pot size? so do you think that running them in 1 gallon pots would be fine? this whole auto thing is kinda strange to me.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

well it looks like i'll be run 2 150watt HPS instead of 1 400watt. oh well i can put the 150's alot closer than icould have the 400 so i guess we'll see how they turn out..


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wonder if it taste like Russian Rocket Fuel, Art?



RRf has a deep taste, Well the ones i grew did. Good smoke, could defiantly taste the diesel trait in it. You get a good night sleep from the high at the end of a good laugh.

Will be starting some more my self end of month.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 16, 2011)

It seems like RRF got 2 phenos, 1 is the diesel tasting and 1 has a super fruity like juicy fruit taste.next time i grow sum im gonna gett sum seeds off a fruity one. wicked smoke


----------



## budculese (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm pulling up a chair here slomo , what type of plant is rrf ? indica , sativa or ruderalis ?


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

budculese said:
			
		

> i'm pulling up a chair here slomo , what type of plant is rrf ? indica , sativa or ruderalis ?



Auto flowering indica/sativa hybrid

hXXp://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Russian_Rocket_Fuel/Short_Stuff_Seedbank/

Change XX to TT


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks jericho, thats a pretty detailed description. alot better than i could have explained it for sure


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

You will love the strain. Mine were very resistant to my 1st grow mistakes, Very forgiving, and also had a good return from them, not sure how much i got lost that info in my Gj with the crash. But you will enjoy them for sure.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

i hope to not make many mistakes. however this is my first auto grow so they better take food like a photoperiod plant or im in trouble. 

 i guess i should say they've already been fed once with bloom nutes as fox farm says to do with seedlings. they took it well so far


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

carefull. Mine did not need much food. Mine didnt need anything for 1st couple weeks. start low and work up.

Not allot of time to get over nute burn with autos.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

the nute's i feed them are very light 0.01 0.3 0.7 fox farm big bloom. they won't get a real feeding for another week


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 16, 2011)

Im takin a seat for this one, good advice Jericho.

Slowmo I would start the bloom and veg nutes both at about 2wks working at 1/4 dose first then gradually push it up to full.

 Big bloom is ok


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 16, 2011)

I grew some rrf last year and it was killer smoke! 
They like lots of light and BIG pots. I grew mine in 5 gallon home depot buckets under 2- 600 watt hps lights and got about 2-1/2 - 3 oz dried per plant. They seemed to be a bit touchy with the nutes though. I'd give them very little and work your way up. 
I did mine in ffof and only gave bio bloom at 1/2 strength the last few weeks. 
Its very stinky too. 
Good luck


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 16, 2011)

I never used very big pots. 2gal might be the biggest. Still top 30g, even hit 40 a time. Maybe 2. Dont weight anymore.
I seeded 2 different phenos out of 3 Ive found. A real bushy one, and a super long hair one. Had about 20 grows of the long hair one alone. Only a couple of the other. 

I chop a little earlier for the more uppy buzz. I love the quality of buzz. Im no daily smoker, just occasional. So it really can wreck me good.

Even crossed the Hairy pheno male with a auto purp mazar with great success. As potent, slightly different buzz as it is easier to get to sleep sooner off it for me. With the RRF, maybe because Im just an occasional toker. I really cant get to sleep right away at all.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I never used very big pots. 2gal might be the biggest. Still top 30g, even hit 40 a time. Maybe 2. Dont weight anymore.
> I seeded 2 different phenos out of 3 Ive found. A real bushy one, and a super long hair one. Had about 20 grows of the long hair one alone. Only a couple of the other.
> 
> I chop a little earlier for the more uppy buzz. I love the quality of buzz. Im no daily smoker, just occasional. So it really can wreck me good.
> ...



I agree with you spear, I used 1.5 and 3 gallon pots and got a good return and didnt see any difference between them.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

im still undecided about pot size. gotta wait a few more days then decide. lots of different info on pot size with auto's


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

ok i've been reading some conflicting information about ph with soilless. i've always grown in soil and tried to keep my ph between 6.3 and 6.8 or so. i've been readin more about the ph of soilless and some say run it like soil others say run it lower like hydro, or between what hydro would be and soil around 5.8 to 6.3

fox farm feeding chart suggests for soil and soilless to stay between 6.3 and 6.8 so which is it


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

I would say around 6.5-7 should be fine. Mine hovered between 6.5 and 7.5 usually. 

Have a look at these charts. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

its just not in me to let my ph get over 6.8 i've seen bad thing happen to some of my soil grows over 6.8 but i think your right about the 6.5 area


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

yeh i would lean to 6.5ish, just saying that if you let it drift every now and again its not the end of the world. 6.5 is a good area were all nutes are accessible to the plant from looking at the charts.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

ya i figure mine will get lower as the plants grow since promix contains peatmoss which as it breaks down become more acidic so i'll raise it to around 6.8 then let it fall to around 6.3 or so.. atleast thats my plan


----------



## my my (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be following your Grow  Slowmo.
when its ready, I'll be happy to be your taster.
:48:  

My My


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

this grow is for my mom and seeds. i won't even get to smoke this run. 

a little about slowmo and his grow. I stopped growing for two years for personal reason. recently my mom was told her breast cancer had returned on her liver and between her lungs. so the meds she takes make her sick plus the chemo makes her sick so i decided to start growing again to supply her with something besides strong pain meds from big pharm companies for the pain and nausea. so this grow is for seeds and a little bit of meds for her. the next grow will be for the both of us if i get enough seeds made this run


----------



## my my (Jan 16, 2011)

God Bless you Slo.
I am very sorry to hear about your mother. I watched my Dad fight cancer for about 10 years. he did cemo, radiation, went ot Mexico for alternate treatments, etc. I'll be darned if i could him to smoke any weed tho.
stay strong my friend.
If you need to get things off your chest feel free to send me a pm.

My My


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks my my, we've dealt with her cancer in the past, she had breast cancer 7 years ago and kicked it butt so i have faith she can do it again. the doctors think they can treat it pretty easily based on the type of cancer it is but that chemo still makes her sick and the pain meds from all the surgery's she's had don't do anything but make her dizzy and sick. 

sorry about your dad, i've lost a grand mother and grand father to cancer so far. it's tuff that for sure


----------



## my my (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to hear she is a fighter!
thats the biggest part of the battle


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

ya she's not gonna give up. after she's done with chemo she's going to see a holistic doctor who she worked for in the past as a nurse. she seen him do great things with cancer patients while working with him.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear all that slowmo. Really hope for the best.

But I must say with the RRFs. Again, maybe because Im just an occasional toker and like cutting sooner. But if anything it heightens my sensitivity. 
Nausea is one thing. But I wouldnt really rely on them for pain relief. Yet again, I do cut sooner, like the first signs of amber showing. Only tried one of the first I ever grew being fully ambered, and I dont remember what the buzz was like. Thats been 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 17, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Yet again, I do cut sooner, like the first signs of amber showing. Only tried one of the first I ever grew being fully ambered, and I dont remember what the buzz was like. Thats been 1 1/2 years ago.



Ive been using RRF for pain releaf for a while now and i just let them go a long and get really amber like 70% to 90%. not really a day time smoke if you need to get stuff done but she does the trick for me.Ive always been more into the opiate knock you on your butt kind smoke, just not so much in the day time and on the job:hubba: if you smoke it all day you may end up nappin


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 17, 2011)

yo slowmo, when they start getin cystals on the leafs rub your fingers on em and find they juicy fruit gum pheno, so freackin tasty.you cant miss it very distinct. but the thing ive noticed is if you mix all the phenos in a jar to cure that it takes away that super juicy fruit smell and taste.but if you keep all the same phenos together curing it will bring out those flavors hardcore.good luck man


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats good to know that if you let them go they will do the trick.
Early cutting. I take a few hits before playing golf, yard work, or anything else. 
Days I smoke. Couple hits in the morning gets me going when Im dragging. Take as many as 4-5 at night, and its like drinking a 6pack. Not tired, but my bell is rung.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for the info Blunt, i'll keep a check on them as they grow to find the fruity pheno if i get one. good to know it works for pain also

Spearchucker, you play much golf? i've tried smoking before i play and i may aswell be hittin the ball with a stick and a blind fold. two hits add's 20 strokes to my game. lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 17, 2011)

Im retired. Live bout 100 feet off a 16th fairway. I just hop on my cart, take off and play any old time. lol

And after 30 years of playing with buddies bringing a cooler packed with a fifth of Jack. A few hits is easy.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 17, 2011)

my buddies drink and smoke while we play i just can't do it. i played for years then had to take a break for a few years and i've just started playing again in the last couple of years. so when i smoke or drink i start to over think what im doing and to change things in my swing.. not a good idea for me. we have ton's of courses around here. just about every subdivision south of me has one seems like


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

View attachment RRF 006.jpg


View attachment RRF 007.jpg


View attachment RRF 008.jpg


View attachment RRF 009.jpg
ok heres a few pics. two of them have leaves that are twisting a little not sure whats causeing it so if anyone has an idea feel free to chime in. they are 6 days out of the ground and i have one runt that will most likely be killed in a few days if it don't do something. also not sure how i ended up with two in one pot


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2011)

So slowmo, I am not the baby talking kind, but I did when I saw your babies, how sweet.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks RB, just gotta figure out why the leaves are twisting like that.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 18, 2011)

My RRFs had some weird leafs on them as well. Some wouldn't even develop into a whole leaf, Could just be a bad seed. Heat can also cause leafs to do that.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

my temp is good at plant level, low 70's ambient temps isn't much higher. ph is 6.3 could have been that does of bloom food fox farm said to give it but i doubt it since i used very little. im just gonna wait till the next set comes out and see what they're doing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't give it any ferts, it is just a baby, she (they) will be fine.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

i've always gave my babies a real light feeding, however this is my first auto grow so. they might be a little more nute sensitive than the plants i've grown in the past. the fox farm feeding chart says to feed seedlings the bloom nutes the first week @ 2 tbls per gallon. it's NPK is crazy low. it's 0.01 0.3 0.7
so i don't think that little bit of feeding is gonna hurt much


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

ya i got some MI5 and Onyx babys and I get those krinkled leafs too, i think its do to my 400hps light being to close cuz there with my 3 28 day old girls. Im just about to give my babys a lil dose of the fox farm big bloom, its just guano and worm casting.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

i was just looking at your journal Bluntman.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 18, 2011)

I had thrown a handful of old RRF Bushy pheno beans in soak. Got a couple poppin and planted now slowmo.
Figure Id grow a couple along with you.

I get a couple with crinkled leaves every now and then. I dont pay it any mind. It grows through it every time. Think some of my problem is packing the dirt to tight. Like if its super dry soil before I plant, and its the first wetting. It does seem to compact tighter until relaxing back.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

my soil seems pretty airy compared to the soil i used in the past. but it's been so long since i've grown anything its hard to remember. lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 21, 2011)

not much to update on. they my babies seem to be happy and growing. i'll report back in a day or two with some pics. hope everyone is doing well.

SpearChucker are you gonna start a journal on them. if you don't plan to you can post your pics right here in mine along with mine. we can make this a community journal. anyone growing RRF feel free to jump right in


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats a mighty kind offer slowmo. I will be starting mine in a week or so so will look forward to seeing yours a little ahead of mine.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 21, 2011)

i've got two that are about a week behind the others. they took a little longer to break ground but it's ok. i just won't use those 2 in my attempt to make seeds. it's crazy to see trichs on such small plants. i wish i had a camera that would capture them

Jericho, how are you doin this morning. the way i look at it this. if someone want to see a journal on RRF why not have several different growers posting in one thread so all the info is in one place rather than 3 or4 threads. that way it's easier to find. i only do journals to kill time not to keep up with what i've done to them. i write all that down on a calender. when you get your started jump right in if you want


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> my soil seems pretty airy compared to the soil i used in the past.



What soil are you using Slo?

I grow a lot of Auto's due to my situation, always manage a big girl or 2 though 

I personally find no feed till sex shows is best, they grow fast to get sex showing so they can get pollinated early to pass seeds in the short life.

I feed when sex shows only.

Just the way I do it.

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info HIE, right now im using Promix BX. i figured i'd treat this like every other strain i've grown since its my first run at auto's. they seem to be growing really fast. this is really a trial run for seeds not really worried about gettin alot of smoke since its for my mother and she won't smoke but a few hits a day.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey slowmo I read your post about the twisting looking leaves and every auto I ran wich isnt too many but they all had this and grow out of it quick, dont be concerned about that. My RoadRunners I have going now have that


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm currently growing RRF x easy ryders that I got from a breeding I did last year. I started some in Pro mix with no nutes til they showed sex and others I started in ffof soil. The ones in the ffof were 3 times the size and showed sex quicker then the ones in promix.So they seem to grow better when given nute early (from my experience). Then after 30 days I started feeding GH 3 part nutes 1/2 strength with bio bloom as an additive. Right now I'm at day 58 and the plants are around 24 inches tall and the main colas are the size of softballs! Its unreal how good these autos can produce when grown in the right conditions.
I'm also giving Budswell as an extra additive. 
Good luck with your grow. You picked and awesome strain.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 21, 2011)

i started to get ocean forest or happy frog but decided to use promix. i might go buy a bag for the next batch i run.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

kctats13 said:
			
		

> I'm currently growing RRF x easy ryders that I got from a breeding I did last year. I started some in Pro mix with no nutes til they showed sex and others I started in ffof soil. The ones in the ffof were 3 times the size and showed sex quicker then the ones in promix.So they seem to grow better when given nute early (from my experience). Then after 30 days I started feeding GH 3 part nutes 1/2 strength with bio bloom as an additive. Right now I'm at day 58 and the plants are around 24 inches tall and the main colas are the size of softballs! Its unreal how good these autos can produce when grown in the right conditions.
> I'm also giving Budswell as an extra additive.
> Good luck with your grow. You picked and awesome strain.



Also depends on the phenos you get. 1st grow i grew 2 RRF and 2 Mi5, The RRF were completely different. One was about 24-28 inches and bushy. The other was about 15 inch and really tightly packed. The RRF from short stuff have a good variety of Traits


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jericho- yeah that's the only thing I didn't like about rrf. I grew out 6 females and everyone was different. Some were really tall with popcorn nugs and others were short and bushy with  big nugs. Also some liked  the nutes better then others.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 21, 2011)

well i had hoped they were pretty stable. thanks guys you just crushed my hopes and dreams. i've got 6 going right now two that are growing better than the rest. two that a little behind and 2 that just broke ground a few days ago.  it looks like mine will be mixed nuts aswell


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry Slomo77 I wasn't trying to be negative. I'm just letting u know my experience with the strain. I really like it but it definatly was inconsistent. All the buds were the same quality though. And they packed a hell of a punch. I liked it enough to breed it. But that's why I bred it to an easy Ryder to try and make it more consistent in height. 
Either way I'm sure you'll be happy with the end result.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 21, 2011)

ya i notices sum get huge and sum stay small thats the only thing i dont like about them.but all you gotta do is raise your pots up so ya got a even canopy.im using some dvd cases to raise my smaller MI5 and Onyx


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 22, 2011)

stitch is coming out with new autos heres a post by his,he owns flash seeds

"This year is coming out the new Flash seeds strains:

Kush Van Stitch which is a pure kush auto strain and the new super auto CHAZE is Cheese x Haze.
Kush Van Stitch is very kush strain based on OG Kush, with very Hash  taste, strong indica 100% style, very good for medical use...

CHAZE is very euforic high, strong taste, very big bud and high  production... just the best, strongest autofloweing plant in the world!

Well I never made testing on the pkants that i've made, but the plan is  to do it asap now coz many people is asking for it and i'd really like  to know it myself to put in on my catalog...

Kush Van Stitch is of course smelling and tasty as it should be and the  smell is really typical hash like, very fruit one, some of the plants  that i'm actualy working on to improve the strain, is typicaly lemon  smell and taste and old time black hash from pakistan or north india...
This is what i was looking for the kush that it took me 2 years to make and will take many more time to improved it...!
This one will be on the market in february i think, seeds are ready and just waiting to be packed etc...


JEt 47 is Lr2x (Ak 47 x White widow), as some people asked me, this is  not a white russian, this is a ak47 tasty plant; white just a few of  white widow in it to help to produce more thc glands and bigger buds...
this plants was worked since more than 3 years ow, just for my own used  and friends, but when i decided to make my own Flash seeds bank, i  decided to put in this one just the best of the best of my work and  naturaly, Jet 47 came on the list.

Auto assasin is ak47 x cola de borruego (mexican sativa weed)

The next release, to be had into the bank, will be just pure sativa auto  forms plants...like a sour Diesel Haze from LHB, working on name  actually to call it lol!!! which is a fruity taste haze, smelling  diesel, strong burning smell, fruity taste...A blue haze also and a new  super auto for indoor and outdoor use which is CHAZE ( stitch 0.1x haze x  cheese), tall plant, big buds, very purgent haze cheese smell, very  potent, smoke it and u'll be happyy feeling and mood for more than 2  ours almost 3, for sure the most potent auto weed on planet earth...


I think that I also soon put onthe market a new breed, that is a rework   of a shark attack, crossed with white widow... I 'm actualy working on  name.


Be surre about one thing is that FLASH seeds as just one goal, to be the  best quality auto seeds abnk in the world, cause I just want to provide  to people, just the best quality weed and the work just with the best  breeders as a team of excelence...
We'll never rework on copies and fack shity stuff, like almost all the  seeds bank in this business, coz I used to work for many of them before  and i know what is going on and where they are all buying there stuff  from... so i know that they all sell copies...and In FLASH seeds, u'll  be 100% sure to get original stuff, just for u growers that  who love  QUALITY.

chaze will be available very soon, i think in less than 1 month or so...  thius strain is a 4 generation strain, made with super auto base STITCH  0.1, this super auto strain help to create very quickly, new stable  super autos strains..."


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

i'll have to look into those.

here's a quick update. not much going on with them right now, they've been growin under cfl's untill today. i light up one of my 150w hps and will give them a day or two and light up the other one. i haven't decided yet but i think i'll be transplanting one day this week. they'll be 2 weeks old thursday so im just gonna wait and see how they progress. i'll try to get some pics up later today.

also i have continued to feed them the same low dose bloom food. so far they've been fed twice. planning on starting the grow big next week maybe.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

]here's a few pictures from today. i decided to turn both lights on. i replaced the bulb in one of my lihts and i understand why they say to change them regularly.. the old bulb looks to have almost white light compared to the new one that is very orange. the old bulb is about 2 years old. anyway heres the pics


View attachment RRF 001-1.jpg


View attachment RRF 002.jpg


View attachment RRF 003.jpg


View attachment RRF 004.jpg


View attachment RRF 005.jpg


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Happy Growing my friend...Just read threw..I have some these beans as well and will be fallowing along..Im saveing mine for this summer grow.  Your skills will return once ya get some that dirt under those nails...take care and be safe..


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

i've decided the hardest part about growing again is remembering to write stuff down on my calender.. 

put them in the dirt and lets watch'em grow brother


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 23, 2011)

looks a lil behind schedual (like a day or 2 nothing to worry about)but good none the less.the ones I started under T12s for a few days are a few days behind too.it seems like autos need as much light as they can handle befor burning to get the best growth since your on a timeline with autos this seems to reley apply during there short veg burst that u dont want to deminish.  good luck mang


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

see thats what i was thinking about them. they're smaller than i figured they be. the bottom two pics are the ones that were really slow to start the top two are growing pretty fast the last couple of days


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 23, 2011)

like i said it seems like autos need as much light as they can handle befor burning to get the best growth since your on a timeline with autos this seems to reley apply during there short veg burst that u dont want to deminish. so how far do you got your light from them?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

i turned both 150w hps on today and they're about 6in away


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 23, 2011)

another reason there a bit small is they like to be planted in 3 gal buckets or more and they like they taller buckets i found, because their tape roots are fast and tend to go straight down moe then braching out.my last grow I did 2 gal and 3 gal and 2 gal bucket ones looked small and didnt grow as fast.so pretty much they need to be started in the bucket that their gonna finish in.Takes up a lot of room though


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't mind the space being used i can put them in larger pots no problem. i might try that tomorrow evening. thanks BM


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeh blunt man is right about the tall pots. I had some growing in 3gallon buckets and another on in just a 2.5 litre water bottle. It was the same size as the others. It was as tall as the other pots just not as wide. 

So try go tall if you can.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 23, 2011)

the 7 Mi5 i started 20days ago were same size as yours, they were started in the same size pots as yours.I waited till they sexed  befor puttin them in 3gal pots.ya if you got the room and enuff light to cover and you dont mint using extra soil becuase you'll get males then do it right away.they'll thank you for it


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

ya im gonna try 1 1/2 gallon pots. i think im gonna repot them tomorrow. can't hurt


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got 6 rrf x easy Ryder that I started in Dixie cups and transplanted after they showed sex and 18 that I started in 3 gallon pots. The ones in the 3 gallon pots are 3 times the size and way more bushyer. They also branched out more too. If u start them in big pots they will be bigger and produce a bigger yield for sure.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 24, 2011)

ok so i got home from work today and decided to go ahead and transplant my babies. while doing this i noticed a couple of things i'd like to bring up for anyone with insight.. so heres what i found. 

when i got home i noticed the bottom leaves have started to fade to a lighter shade of green almost like it has a N diff. i know everyone has said not to feed them but i assume you mean if they're in regular soil. mine aren't in soil.. my medium is soilless so it has nothing in it to feed the plants. so fed it 1/4 strenght veg nutes.. worts thing that can happen is i burn it and it dies.. 

also when i removed them from the smaller pots the roots haven't even made it to the bottom of the tiny pots yet. they were going around the outside edge about middle ways down the pot.. no tap root going for depth that i seen.. so what gives i keep hearing about tap roots wanting to go deep on auto's but these don't seem to be doing it. ust wanted to share what i seen with everyone


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 24, 2011)

Gosh I wana say that JAAM grows his autos in promix and he gets away with more nutes than I've ever seen. He also has the yeilds to back up his methods. You might do a search for his auto GJs or try to PM him.... I think you're onto something. Even so, if they are still at just two weeks, the seed itself shouldn't need anything ? learning along with ya slowmo....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 24, 2011)

its crazy, i changed so much this time from all my past grows. it really is like learning all over again. i should have went with FFOF instead of promix for this grow just to get a feel for the plants before jumping right in to soilless. oh well live and learn i guess


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 24, 2011)

are you watering the whole pot when you water or lil bits at a time? pro mix has a lil nuts in it allready and its good enuff for a plant up to 3 weeks or so. wuts your ph of your run off?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 24, 2011)

i water the whole thing over a period of a few minutes. i make sure i get a good soakin. today my run off was 6.3 but i had just repoted them and the ph the last time i watered in the small pots was 6.2 i'll take a picture of the leaves and see if it will show the fading green.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 24, 2011)

i was just doing some reading on auto flowering plants and pot size. it seems most say the ideal pot size it between 5-7 liters. just thought i'd share that with anyone following that might wanna know.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 24, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i was just doing some reading on auto flowering plants and pot size. it seems most say the ideal pot size it between 5-7 liters. just thought i'd share that with anyone following that might wanna know.


 
5 is alil small IMO...   Ive experimented with 6qt, 8 qt & 11qt garbage cans and found the 6qt pots (1.5gal) to hurt alil in the yield dept...  I think 2gal+ pot from day 1 is key to gettin the most out of an auto...


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 24, 2011)

From my experience autos like a higher pH. Like in the 6.5-6.8 range. I water mine at 6.8 and they do great


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 24, 2011)

If u want an easy grow transplant them into ffof. Don't give any nutes for the first 30 days. Then only give a bloom enhancer to finish them off. They'll love it. Ffof has all the nutes it needs. It also has oyster shells which neutralizes the ph. I've ran all my autos that way and have had great results.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 24, 2011)

i guess this run will really be a test run. good thing all i really want is seeds.


----------



## GanjaPapa (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey blunt man....  how did the breeding of the Mi5 & the Onyx go?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 25, 2011)

GanjaPapa said:
			
		

> Hey blunt man....  how did the breeding of the Mi5 & the Onyx go?


i think im a dad:holysheep: i see the hairs are starting to go redish. which i think means it worked


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 25, 2011)

there is still a differnce in size even with a 2gal grow compared to a 3gal


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 25, 2011)

i thought i had some 2 and 3 gallon pots but i was wrong. i'm gonna do this grow in 1 gallon and the next in 3 gallon to see how they compare. they seemto be groing a little better over the last few days. they'll be two weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2011)

ok i took a picture for the broke-n-token group so i figured i'd post one here also..
View attachment broke-n-token 002.jpg


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks good so far slow...I grew a few autos now and have in 1 gallon pots..I do have Larger But Havent bumpped up...The bigest plant Ive got was 10 inches ...lol...the promix is a good mix as long as its amended...I also know FFOF  is great from start to finish..just use PHed water.nthe whole grow..I also read 20/4 light schedule to be best..I run the Veg area where Mine are 24/0..I did a run of some RRF from benny..had one in 12/12 and one in 24/0..seemed to me they yielded the same but the one under 12/12 stretched way more...anyway  Im comeing down off me high so Need to run...untill next time ..Take care and be safe


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2011)

ya im gonna get a couple of bags of FFOF for my next grow. i mean i don't see no real problems with the promix but im not as in tune as i need to be to run promix right now. maybe once i knock some rust off i'll feel a little better about the promix


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 26, 2011)

The problem isnt the dirt Slowmo....    you had them in those lil pots for way tooooooo long & stunted their growth...  IMO it has nothing to do with the soil....   

you said this was only a seed run so....??   Next run 2+gallon pots from day 1 & you will have much larger plants...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2011)

they were only in the small pots for a week and 4 or 5 days. thats to long? wow thats crazy


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 26, 2011)

Did the roots hit the bottom of the pot??   if they did then you stunted them...    IME/O that is the most common mistake with autos...  

I would almost guarantee you will triple the yield from these plants when you start the seeds in a 2gal pot...   

The largest auto I have grown to date was an Easyryder grown in an 11qt garbage can( just shy of 3gallons) & she yielded about 65g...  My last auto pop i tried using 6qt gcan(1 1/2gal) pots for the first time & my highest yielder from 5 plants was 30g...  The smallest was just shy of 20 i believe...  My first run of RR was in 2gal gcans and they both yielded 40-45g...

You just wanna make sure the pot you use is deep so taproot has plenty of room to grow down bc once it is restricted your plant will really slow vertical growth...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2011)

only one or two of them had roots down to the bottom. the next grow will most def be in 3gallon pots from the start. thanks JAAM


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2011)

ok i just peeked in on the plants ands so far i have 1 confirmed female.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 26, 2011)

it was both the soil and the size of container that stunted them a bit.you need to water down pro mix a week or atleast 5 days befor planting in it to incubate the ph and also add extra dolimte life when mixing the soil.the trick with these autos is to stunt them as lil as possible cuz there only alive for a set amount of days.you will get the hang of it, its a total live and learn kinda grow


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 26, 2011)

blunt man said:
			
		

> it was both the soil and the size of container that stunted them a bit.you need to water down pro mix a week or atleast 5 days befor planting in it to incubate the ph and also add extra dolimte life when mixing the soil.the trick with these autos is to stunt them as lil as possible cuz there only alive for a set amount of days.you will get the hang of it, its a total live and learn kinda grow


 
It was not the soil...   I grow in promix bx & I have never had an issue and i have never added lime ever....   

Its the fact they were in small pots plain and simple...


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

but when the soil is 5.5ph for a week its gonna get a lil stunted


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

blunt man said:
			
		

> but when the soil is 5.5ph for a week its gonna get a lil stunted



If the plant was young enough not to need nutes still then the PH would not have effected it. Ph is only important in the regulation of nutrient uptake to the plant. 

I never Ph my plants until they are old enough to start nutes.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 27, 2011)

blunt man said:
			
		

> but when the soil is 5.5ph for a week its gonna get a lil stunted


 
i check the ph of the soil before i ever planted in it and it wasn't 5.5. my run off has never been lower than 6.28


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 27, 2011)

how big should and auto be in 2 weeks? they're on their second set if five fingure leaves 3 have already been sexed. the others were a little behind the 3 thats alreay been sexed but are catchin up quickly..


----------



## Jericho (Jan 27, 2011)

I managed to sex my RRF's at about 21-25 days, they grow fast, can't remember hight.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 27, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how big should and auto be in 2 weeks? they're on their second set if five fingure leaves 3 have already been sexed. the others were a little behind the 3 thats alreay been sexed but are catchin up quickly..


 
slowmo   theres a few old pics in my auto journal...   cant find any on my computer but theres a few pics of baby autos still in the thread...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks jericho, the 3 that i've sexed are 15 days old today. 

JAAM, i'll try to find one of your journals to get an idea.. thanks for the help


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 27, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> thanks jericho, the 3 that i've sexed are 15 days old today.
> 
> JAAM, i'll try to find one of your journals to get an idea.. thanks for the help


 
Auto journal right in my sig bro...   not much left there but some baby pics...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks JAAM, i found the link,, i almost didn't see it there. lol


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> If the plant was young enough not to need nutes still then the PH would not have effected it. Ph is only important in the regulation of nutrient uptake to the plant.
> 
> I never Ph my plants until they are old enough to start nutes.


that makes sense. learn somethin new ever day here at good ol MP


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 27, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how big should and auto be in 2 weeks? they're on their second set if five fingure leaves 3 have already been sexed. the others were a little behind the 3 thats alreay been sexed but are catchin up quickly..


 heres my autos at about 13 days old  hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158143&d=1295405992


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks blunt man, mine might be a little smaller but not much. they're really starting to pick up the last few days.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL, i know TOA. not much to show right now.. i posted pics on page 6 but they look tiny in those pics.. must be the angle or something


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 28, 2011)

well im heart broken. i took a look today and found out what i thought was a female is now a hermie plus 2 other plants have turned out to be male. oh well i guess i'll be dropping a few more seeds today. better luck on the next batch


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 28, 2011)

here's what i believe is a hermie i just thought i'd share it here and see what everyone else says. sorry the pictures are so bad.. not sure how to work my camera


View attachment hermie 008.jpg


View attachment hermie 015.jpg


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 29, 2011)

how far r those lights away?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 29, 2011)

around 10 inches or so. i could get them closer but only about 3 or 4 inches before they get to hot.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 29, 2011)

If you can get them closer then get them closer. I try keep my lights as close as possible at all times. Means less stretch.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2011)

:ciao:  slow...cant make out that pic to help ya out...mojo for the grow brother


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 29, 2011)

oh it was a full blown hermie.. looks like i got an all male grow.. besides the herm, and he/she died this morning.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh man that sux slow... We win some and lose some I guess.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 30, 2011)

ok well i found hermie number 2..


----------



## Jericho (Jan 30, 2011)

Are these feminized slo? Im having second thoughts about having these in my tent.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 30, 2011)

Ya I just found a hermie and a male out of my 3 onyx seedling.im in the same boat with these crappy odds


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 30, 2011)

i got lucky on the hermie. it was one of the males i had counted but now has pistils and balls. so it's history.. i still have 3 to sex and i'm praying for 3 females.. plus i just put down 2 RRF x ER crosses so we'll see how they turn out.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 30, 2011)

scratch wut i said... it was just a male and it looks like 2 females


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 30, 2011)

ok so here's my count so far.. this is subject to change but this is how it stands right now... 3 hermies, 1 male, 1 female???? and 1 unknown. i've never had 3 plants hermie at one time.. its crazy and i just don't understand why it happened. they're on 24 lights, as far as i know the only thing that could have caused it besides starting them in small pots. oh well maybe my 1 female will stay that way.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 30, 2011)

id wait a few days to be sure man


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 31, 2011)

oh im sure, 4 nodes with balls and one with pistils pretty much says it all. on one the pistils are coming out right beside a small cluster of balls


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 31, 2011)

wait, you have pistols and pollen sacs on the same plant?? Early on? Is this a common problem with Autos?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 31, 2011)

i have no idea how common it is. i'd say its early they're 2 weeks and 4 days old today. these seeds came from a friend who made a seed run with his RRF. im still not sure if its something i've done or genetics..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry about your luck so far slomo.
I went through a stretch of like 25 out of 30 with females. Then since last summer, like 12 of 15 males lol. 
Like flipping a coin, you go through different patches of whats facing up.
Never had a hermie with any auto yet though. I run about 18/6 with them. And have used pots small as a half gallon before. I think your friend might have messed up somewhere. Well over 20 f2 grows, never a hermie for me.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks Spearchucker, i've grown out alot of F2's and never had anything like this either. i think this is pay back for my last grow. in that grow i had started 10 seeds and got 9 females. so it was just my time to get a bad run. it happens sometimes but i still don't like it. lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, slow - is this your first auto grow?  I wish I had some pics of my autos last year - they all had big round {somethings} that might have been mistaken for ballz but weren't... I think I remember Hammy noticing/mentioning them, too...

Edit: Maybe those are ballz, what I'm talking about was rounder


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 7, 2011)

Slow my first sour 60 auto run I had two herms early on that show both male and female parts and 2 fem out of 8, second run of last 4 beans I got 3 fem and one didnt make it past germ.....So it happens, sorry to hear, but the one female you get will be good to you there is always a nice one in there

Osborn I dont know I wouldnt say this is a very common prob with autos but from what I understand some auto strains are more sensitive and any stress early on may cause this, or just a bad bunch of beans.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

well i was gonna post a few pictures today but my oldest daughter ran off with my camera so it might be a while before i can put any up....

my only female is doing great. its 3 weeks and 3 days old and has branches as tall as the top of the plant.. doing great and it can handle the nutes. its had 2 full strenght doses of grow big and just switched to bloom nutes today. 

i also have two seedlings out of the ground to replace the hermies and males i had.. plus i've added a couple of clones from a friend that are doing real nice so far.


----------



## fishboybug (Feb 8, 2011)

out of the 10 seeds i had of the rrf, i only ended up with 2 females.  it was a regular pack of seeds


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 10, 2011)

Well Ive been away for a bit.
But I went 4 out of 5 female.  Which ended my horrible streak of 13 of the last 15 being males. lol
All look great so far even with not being watered in over a week. But I soaked them good before leaving.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 10, 2011)

i hope my next run comes out like that. im gonna have to make a bigger grow area pretty soon. 

i've been using promix bx on this grow and i like it pretty good. i can soak a plant today and it's dry saturday. which i guess isn't so good if i plan a trip. lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 18, 2011)

well still no camera. i'm gonna try to find my old one today sometime.

as for the grow, it's coming along nice. my RRF famale is flowering and looking good. i sexed an easy ryder last night and it's a girl. one more to sex for now. 

i've also got a GDP and candy shiva goin that are doing nice.

i plan to start some blue himilayan seeds in the next few days so i'll add them to this journal i guess.. we'll see how it goes


----------



## proto (Feb 19, 2011)

i started 5 rrf seeds back in dec. and then had some issues with damping off and lost 2 of them right away.the remaining 3 did not grow for the first 2 weeks as they were just hanging on to life by a thread.but they perked back up and 2 of them flowered at 21 days one male and one female #3 was not flowering at day 35 so i killed it.my female was a bushy but stunted little lady.here she is today looking pretty nice at 63 days  about half seeded with one more week of flushing to go.the smell btw is out of this world super fruity!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 19, 2011)

my single RRF is short but crazy bushy. she's doing real good considering she's in a 1 gallon pot. you got any pictures of the whole plant?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

well heres another update without pics. 

i started 5 Himilayan Blue Diesel seeds along with my ER x RRF and RRF. they just broke ground 2 days ago and are looking good.. these will also be for seed.

my Er x RRF are crazy tall at 3 weeks old. the tallest is over 18in and the other around 15in. both have started to flower in the last day or two.

the RRF is coming along nice. has some pretty buds but stayed around a foot tall. i figure i might get a half oz from her.. i'm gonna try to find a camera later today so i can post some pics


----------



## Jericho (Feb 26, 2011)

Im running the HBD as well. Just started one 9 days ago. 

Did you get the camera back yet?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

i've got an old one layin around here somewhere im gonna use.


----------



## Irish (Mar 2, 2011)

howdy slowmo. looks like ya had a rough road with the er x rrf. i've ran all mine in one's with no problems. recently, my wife did her first grow ever with these seeds, and she just finished up. those are getting chopped tonight. it was a straight forward grow like pencilhead says, ''just throw and grow''. she used one gallon smart pots, and grew under cfls. 

heres a few shots of what shes chopping later...peace...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2011)

whats up Irish, after the first batch i put down that hermied i haven't had anymore problems. all the seeds i put down the second time were female i think or maybe i had one male. it's all good though i made more RRF seeds and a few of the ER x RRF.

 the bud on the RRF looks nice and smells even better. i've got a few other irons in the fire but would really like to grow them in bigger pots with my new light and see what they do. i figure to pull close to an oz from this one. the buds are like rocks and even the lower branches have nice full buds..


----------



## proto (Mar 3, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> my single RRF is short but crazy bushy. she's doing real good considering she's in a 1 gallon pot. you got any pictures of the whole plant?


sorry it took so long but here is the pic.she was in a 3 inch peat pot for the first 2 weeks then into a 1 gal pot.she had a rough life but she served her purpose,175 beans in all.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 3, 2011)

ya im not sure how many seeds i'll get from mine. i took the male out at 4 1/2 weeks or so. that way the seeds would have time to mature before she finishes. looks like im gonna have a few though.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

ok so i was looking in on my plants earlier and noticed that i have a few buds with a little purple in them. anyone else get that with the RRF?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm that's strange. RRf doesn't have come from any purp strains.

The purple is on the bud?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

ya its the calyxes that are purple. it looks strange because it's spotty. just a few on each bud.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

You got to get your camera back mate, this sounds interesting. How old are they now?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

its just a single plant but its 52 days from seed today. im going to get a scope this weekend. i lost my old one some how when i shut down last time. 

even if i had my camera it wouldn't get a picture that good. i have no idea how to use the macro on it.. i've looked online for info on how to use it but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

If you know what model it is i will have a look for you. If using macro you will need to sit the camera down and use timer for a decent shot though.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

i can't remember exactly what it is. i think a kodak something 10.3 i'll ask my daughter when she calls. i hope to have it back again someday.


----------



## proto (Mar 5, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok so i was looking in on my plants earlier and noticed that i have a few buds with a little purple in them. anyone else get that with the RRF?


the male i used for a dad had purple and lavender on the flowers.since we don't know what the "heavy dense indica"was in it's lineage i guess we don't know if it has purple in it's genes.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks i was looking at seed finder to see what all was used to make the RRF and i seen a couple of unknown strains in the mix. so it could be anything


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 5, 2011)

hey slomo hows it going? not had a chance to fully read this thread yet but will be back with a chair for a proper look when i get time


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2011)

het bud, your not missing much. lol im not to good at journals. im gonna try to post some pics today if i can get my old camera to work right.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

ok anyone else get a rotten canalope smell from their RRF?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine slept lovely when i was growing it. Dont know what rotten canalope smells like though hehe. How old is it now?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

today the RRF is 55 days and it hasn't been fed in the last 9 days. plain water only. and it stinks.. it smells like rotten fruit or something. 

after such a long wait heres a few pics.

 this is the RRF as of today..



this is a blury bud shot..  


this is one of the ER x RRF 


this is the other ER x RRF  


feel free to share you thoughts


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow that purple in the bud is really pronounced, though it would just be a light shade but you can really see it well. 

I remember the smell from RRF and it does have a very deep Musty smell sort of like rotting fruit you could say if i remember rightly, (been thinking about it since your other post). 

Looks like the leaves are yellowing up nicely in time as well. 

Looks great mate. If you have never smoked the RRF before then the smell is kind of like the taste, its got a deep taste to it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

i've never smoked any of the RRF before but im ready. the closer it gets to the finish the stronger the smell gets.. i've had some stinky plants before but this one takes the cake.

it is fading back real nice. as of right now its at about 90% cloudy 10% amber.. really thinking about chopping it this weekend.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've never smoked any of the RRF before but im ready. the closer it gets to the finish the stronger the smell gets.. i've had some stinky plants before but this one takes the cake.
> 
> it is fading back real nice. as of right now its at about 90% cloudy 10% amber.. really thinking about chopping it this weekend.



Mine would not go past about 15% amber 85% clear, Left it but it didn't change. You are in for a real treat once you cure it. I will say it is definitely worth waiting until it has been cure properly, dont rush it imo. It was best once i had it cure for about a month.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

ya i can't smoke again untill next month so it'll get a little cure before i get to it. if i decide to smoke before its ready i have some hash to hold me over till its ready. i figure if i can wait till its done growing i can wait till its cured properly.. i'll let everyone know how it smokes and what my total harvest is when its ready..


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2011)

Very exciting stuff Slowmo. Looking good.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2011)

looking good bro! bout frikkin time!


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2011)

nice job slowmo. i'll get you some cured pics of what i got in a few. peace...


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 7, 2011)

looks great hope that one smells better once dried and cured


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

i like it when they stink. lol


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

Well the smell with fade a little but i could always tell what buds were RRF without looking at the label, soon as you open the jar you get that distinct whiff come out.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

ya i figure with the way it smells now its gonna be easy to identify later on.


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2011)

hey slowmo, these are the er x rrf cross benny tossed, just cured. peace bro...


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

looks good. how does it smoke? 

the 2 i have looked the same until they started flowering.. now you can really see a difference in the way the buds are forming. one looks to have thick buds. the other looks like the buds are thinner and longer. i'll post up more pics in a week so we can all see how they look


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok quick update. the RRF was chopped on day 60 with 70/30 cloudy/amber. 
i got all the seeds i could find out of it and ended up with 117 seeds. i figure to find a few more when its dried and cured.

the ER x RRF are doing good, the buds are still very different.  they should be 3 to 4 weeks behind the RRF. i hope to pull them down around the 2nd week of april but only trichs will tell. 

i have the 4 HBD's going that are doing real nice and so far only 1 confirmed male. these will be for seeds also. i'll try to post some pics later today.

also added to my collection are a few photoperiod plants.. here's what i have so far..

Grandaddy purp from clone, i've had it going for about 4 weeks. 
Candy Shiva from clone, i've had it for 4 weeks but it's only been rooted for just under 3 weeks
Moonshine from clone, only 1 has rooted out of 2. just got it friday
pre98 Bubba Kush from clone, hasn't rooted yet. again i just got it friday.

i'll be taking cuts from all of these once they're all rooted. i'll be going most of the cuts outdoors. i do plan to flower the mothers and a couple of cuts from each indoors also. so when all my auto's finish i'll flip to 12/12 for these.. should be fun.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2011)

ok so my dry weight on the RRF is 24.9 grams.. i don't think thats to bad for a 60 day grow.. we'll see after the it cures for while how the smoke is..


----------



## Jericho (Mar 14, 2011)

Good job slow, Think thats about what i got out of mine.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2011)

the ER x RRF crosses look like they will yeild pretty good. i don't think they'll finish in 60 days. i'll get around to posting pics here soon


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 15, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok so my dry weight on the RRF is 24.9 grams.. i don't think thats to bad for a 60 day grow.. we'll see after the it cures for while how the smoke is..


This is about an average for most auto flowering strains... Good job, looks great!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 15, 2011)

i just smoked a little RRF and its a pretty fair smoke even before it's cured any. the taste doesn't really stand out but again it hasn't cured any. the smoke was pretty smooth but could be better.  i'll give a good smoke report once its cured for a few weeks. i hope it gets better since i have nearly 150 seeds of it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 27, 2011)

First 2 pics are - ER x RRF  as you can see they have flowered completely different. the larger one has to stayed tied up so it doesn't fall over.. it's goona be huge when its finished i think. lol they're 49 days today 





These are 2 female HBD that just started flowering


Here we have a Kandy Shiva on the left and a Granndaddy purp on the right.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 27, 2011)

Your HBD looks much darker green than mine. How much nutes you got her on?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 27, 2011)

i give them 2 tsp per gallon of water of FF grow big. i'll be switchin over to bloom nutes this week which is FF tiger bloom and big bloom. these will be for seed also. 

my RRF produced 197 seeds when she was done so im sure i'll have plenty of these also.


----------



## Irish (Mar 27, 2011)

nice grow slowmo. that bigger er x rrf is real nice. i've only found the smaller pheno so far. (7-8 incher). eLL is going to do some outdoors this summer. (wife). 

how do the seeds look man? and what is HBD?

i have a gdp clone also, that i've already rooted several clones from. never smoked that one, but were gonna. 

we just finished an ak47 auto, and the smoke is much better than the er x rrf hands down. 

looks good man. peace...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 28, 2011)

HBD = Himalaya blue Diesel


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 28, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> nice grow slowmo. that bigger er x rrf is real nice. i've only found the smaller pheno so far. (7-8 incher). eLL is going to do some outdoors this summer. (wife).
> 
> how do the seeds look man? and what is HBD?
> 
> ...


 
the lager pheno in the pic is gonna take alot longer to flower i think. the buds are long and skinny but it has a ton of them. looks like early sativa buds with a slight fruity small and thick trichs looks like it might be a 75 day or longer plant. the smaller plant has rock hard bugs about the size of golf balls all over it and it has a spicy smell with thinner trichs. the smaller one should finish in another 2 weeks i hope.

 the seeds i made from the RRF look great, both the male and female were short plants around 12in or so. nice plants though. after all was said and done with the RRF i had nearly 200 seeds. 

the HBD"s (Himilayan Blue Deisel) are doing great. i chose a male the showed sex a little later and has great growth and structure. i figure i'll end up with tons of HBD seeds since i have two females to turn him lose on. lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2011)

nice brother!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 29, 2011)

What up Slowmo???   how are things?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 29, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> What up Slowmo??? how are things?


 
things are looking good JAAM, thanks for asking. i wish i had taken a pic of the male i used for my HBD seed project.. he just got chopped this morning. he spent 5 days with the 2 ladies and a nice breeze to carry the pollen. everything got washed down today and the ladies placed back in with the rest of my plants. the should make butt load of seeds.. fingers crossed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

those look better then any Ive seen my crew grow..Nice job *slowmo*...cant wait to see you run some ya beans..

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 29, 2011)

wasn't me. lol all i do is feed em! 

It's gonna be a while before i get to run any of them. i've got several things going on that has me booked till this fall. so maybe this fall i'll give them a try.

i just started 5 masterlow seeds yesterday so i hope to see them sprouted pretty fast. i'll update this thread when i have some out of the ground


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 3, 2011)

ok so i chopped one of the ER x RRF crosses a few days ago and the dry weight was 35.3 grams. i gave a small wet bud to a friend and he really liked it but im about to start the cure so i'll let you guys and gals know how it turns out in a month or so.. i'll post some pics of the flowering HBD's later today or in the morning..


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, heres a few pics of the HBD im running for seed.
since they're for seed i decided to try different size containers to see how it effected the plant.. 1 is in a 3 gallon pot the other is in a 1 gallon pot.. so far they look just alike size wise. i have noticed the plant in the larger pot looks happier.. both plants are already starting to fade from the bottom up. i gave them and extra shot of N yesterday in hopes of stopping it since they're still early in flowering..


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are some dark green beauties.


----------



## the chef (Apr 4, 2011)

Mojo to ya Slomo!


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks everyone. they're gonna have tons of seeds on them.. shouldn't run out for a while


----------



## my my (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool Mo!-)
sounds like Lots of seeds!  
BTW, how long do seeds stay useable?


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 4, 2011)

i've used some well over 2 years old before. i've heard of seeds sprouting that were 5 and 6 years old. it depends on how you store them.. if done right i'd say they last a long time.

i'll be giving most of these away to friends im sure.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 4, 2011)

ok got some new seeds in today.. heres what i got..
 single fem seeds
Onyx
Super Cali Haze
Northern Lights Auto
Bubblelicious auto
Road Runner #2
 than 5 or 6 regular NewYork Lemon Diesel autos
im gonna try to make some crosses with some of these using pollen from the Himilayan blue diesel i've already collected, some masterlow pollen i'll be collecting soon and i hope to get some pollen from the NYLD aswell.. any thoughts on crosses.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Slowmo, did you buy your seeds from attitude? and how exactly do you collect pollen? I think I have an idea but I may be totally wrong  Thanks mate


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok got some new seeds in today.. heres what i got..
> single fem seeds
> Onyx
> Super Cali Haze
> ...


 
Are the Bubblelicious autos from Nirvana? If so, you might have non viable autos as Nirvana has had issues and pulled them from thier site but suppliers might still have them on hand.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 5, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Hey Slowmo, did you buy your seeds from attitude? and how exactly do you collect pollen? I think I have an idea but I may be totally wrong  Thanks mate


 
i got the from a friend but yes a few are from nirvana. i know they've had problems with autos so i guess we'll see.

as for pollen collection. i have a seperate area for males. i let them mature till they're about to open then i pul the sacks and drop in a small container lettin them dry.. once they dry they open and the pollen stays in the container. i do this till i have enough pollen for the job at hand and some left for future use.. lets hear about those crosses you have in mind


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 5, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Are the Bubblelicious autos from Nirvana? If so, you might have non viable autos as Nirvana has had issues and pulled them from thier site but suppliers might still have them on hand.


 

ya im not sure how old these seeds are since they didn't come to m directly from nirvana. a friend had them and shared them with me so i guess we'll see won't we. lol


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 5, 2011)

IMO I would cross either the Bubbleicious or the Road Runner with the masterlow, and cross either onyx or northern lights with the blue diesel


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 5, 2011)

those are the crosses i  was thinking about. i can crosses both the bubble and RR with the master low and the same with the other two. i think the final choices will be made when i see how each strain grows out.i might start another journal along with this one. i'll finish this one with the HBD and do one just for the crosses. we'll see i guess


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 5, 2011)

:aok: all of em sound great!


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 5, 2011)

y not the obvious disiel cross=NY blue lemon. though i havent smoked the hbd it sounds like this cross could be a strong pungent sweet taster


----------

